# How to start?



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Fun stuff! Do you have a golden retriever club in your area? If you do, maybe they have some kind of field training program or group. There are so many things to learn and so many methods, but we had a class where we took an object and teased / played with the dog a bit, then throw it out, when they pick it up run backwards and say "hold" then "come". Repeat a few times. They should get the gist of you throwing something, then you run back and say hold and they bring it to you.

This is an extremely simplified explanation. There are many many books, videos, DVDs, and opinions on teaching this stuff. Maybe go to Tractor supply store and get a retriever dummy and throw it around and see if she's interested in retrieving. 

No matter what, have fun.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Spencer's book - Retreiver Training for Marshes and Meadows- is very easy to read and follow. I would start there and have a fun time training. If nothing else you will get to spend some quality time with your pup.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

How lucky are you!!! I don't get to waterfowl hunt that often but I enjoy it alot. Personally, I love hunting alone with my dog. I mostly pheasant hunt so there are some obvious differences, but there's nothing better than being alone with your dog, hunting. I would love to have access to a good WMA full of waterfowl. You could get into duck or goose hunting so easily with a little portable blind or boat and a dozen decoys. 

I second the retriever club idea. Doesn't have to be exclusive to Goldens to reap the benefits.

I would encourage you to follow that idea. Your dog will absolutely love it and love you for it. I would always get stuff laid out the night before I went hunting with Ruby. She knew my field pants and jacket and would go nuts when I laid it out, even sleeping on it all night, just to make sure I was taking her.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

goutes said:


> So today I took my 4 month old GR to a local pond and wetland area for the first time and she loved it. She loved running through the reeds and and had no hesitation jumping in the ponds and streams to swim and fetch sticks. It was pretty cool to see her in her natural habitat.
> 
> So what suggestions do you guys have? What type of commands should I be working on now if I decide to do it?
> 
> ...


My first suggestion is to stop having your dog fetch sticks. They're dangerous. You also don't want to send your dog for a downed duck, and have them bring you back a stick!

Follow an organized, sequential program. Get started immediately The Smartwork Puppy Program is a detailed prep for pups up to 6-8 months of age, at which point formal Basics begin. Training is vitally important.

WARNING: Duck and goose hunting are addictive and fun!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-12dKzseQc

Let me know if I can help with your addiction!

EvanG
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------



## goutes (Sep 13, 2009)

EvanG said:


> My first suggestion is to stop having your dog fetch sticks. They're dangerous. You also don't want to send your dog for a downed duck, and have them bring you back a stick!
> 
> 
> WARNING: Duck and goose hunting are addictive and fun!!!
> ...


 
The stick idea makes sense. What would you suggest I have her fetch? Should I go to Cabela's and get some kind of duck bumper?


----------



## goutes (Sep 13, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Fun stuff! Do you have a golden retriever club in your area? If you do, maybe they have some kind of field training program or group. There are so many things to learn and so many methods, but we had a class where we took an object and teased / played with the dog a bit, then throw it out, when they pick it up run backwards and say "hold" then "come". Repeat a few times. They should get the gist of you throwing something, then you run back and say hold and they bring it to you.
> 
> .


I haven't been able to find any club in my area, but I am sure there is one, it just probably doesn't have a strong web presence that comes up in my limited google searching.

Also when you say the "hold" command is that the same as "stay"?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IF you get talked into buying a Dokken duck, do NOT let K-9 Design find out <big grin>




goutes said:


> The stick idea makes sense. What would you suggest I have her fetch? Should I go to Cabela's and get some kind of duck bumper?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hold means hold something in the mouth without mouthing it. Stay means don't move from the current location/position.

I love my Dokken duck (but usually use bumpers)!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

goutes said:


> The stick idea makes sense. What would you suggest I have her fetch? Should I go to Cabela's and get some kind of duck bumper?


Again being frank, duck bumpers are more for people than dogs. To dogs they're just funny shaped bumpers. Some seem to like them more, while others don't. With puppies, I use a paint roller until we're well into force fetch and goint to the ground. I then switch to bumpers.

Duck bumpers are also a needless expense, but to each his/her own. I have 4 of them that were given to me by a manufacturer, who desired my endorsement. Good product, but I wouldn't spend the money for them.

EvanG


----------



## goutes (Sep 13, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Hold means hold something in the mouth without mouthing it. Stay means don't move from the current location/position.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

goutes said:


> DNL2448 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold means hold something in the mouth without mouthing it. Stay means don't move from the current location/position.
> ...


Chris,

Yes, just like you would use a bumper. You can run marks having a helper throw them as well. Just a tip on your initial training videos, you'll save 15% on any of the package specials, and shipping is now free! The Bonus Basics Pack includes the Puppy Program and all 4 DVD's of Basics. That's where to start. Let me know if I can be of help anytime.

EvanG


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

www.whrc.us = Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club

Not sure how close it is but it may be worth looking into. It appears they use the Lee Kay Center at 6000 West 2100 South, Salt Lake City, UT 84128 for events.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I start hold training by using a leather glove on my hand and placing it in their mouth (thumb under their chin). I keep it in their mouth until they will "hold" it there without trying to spit it out. Once they are holding your gloved hand (starting with just a few seconds working to hold longer) give a release command, drop, give, out, whatever. Be sure to PRAISE them at first I even give a treat at first (I'll probably be shot down for that but hey, this is what I do) After the glove, I switch to the paint roller and start back at the beginning. They have to hold the item real still, not trying to work it with their tongue or chomping on it. Hold means hold.

Each time I introduce a new hold item (eventually working to birds) I start back at the beginning with placing it in the dogs mouth for a short time working to a longer time. 

I'm sure there are others who have different methods choose which one works for you. Good luck!





goutes said:


> DNL2448 said:
> 
> 
> > Hold means hold something in the mouth without mouthing it. Stay means don't move from the current location/position.
> ...


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

It sounds like you're suggesting force fetching this 4 month old pup. Is that so?

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

EvanG said:


> It sounds like you're suggesting force fetching this 4 month old pup. Is that so?
> 
> EvanG


I'm not suggesting FFing a puppy. He asked how I teach hold, and I explained how I start. Like I said, there may be other methods, that is just what works for me. 

For the record, I don't begin training hold until the pup has all of their permanent teeth and some basic obedience.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Follow Evan's program and you'll do just fine.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Evan's program is good, I have it. However, not everyone has $200 to spend, especially in this economy (I couldn't purchase it now if I didn't already have it). There are methods out there that may not give you the FC but will help you prepare a respectable hunting companion.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Evan's program is good, I have it. However, not everyone has $200 to spend, especially in this economy (I couldn't purchase it now if I didn't already have it). There are methods out there that may not give you the FC but will help you prepare a respectable hunting companion.


I understand what you're saying, but in my own defense, let me say this. There are no programs on the market on a level with mine that can be gotten for an average of $25 per component; one DVD at a time, one book at a time. That's why it's designed this way.

If you get one of the package specials you're saving 15% on all the DVD's in it. But, if money is tight, you have the option of getting just the item you need at the moment, and picking up the next one in order as you need it - again, for about $25. Who does that?

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, there you have it, then.


----------



## goutes (Sep 13, 2009)

grrrick said:


> www.whrc.us = Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club
> 
> Not sure how close it is but it may be worth looking into. It appears they use the Lee Kay Center at 6000 West 2100 South, Salt Lake City, UT 84128 for events.


Good find! I think I will check this out, as Lee Kay is not too far from my house. 

Thank you all for your advice, I am sure I will have many more questions as I go forward.


----------

